# Bean freshness??



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

One for the roasters on here I presume?

I bought a batch of beans and am really disappointed in them and am unsure what is wrong with them.

If I was to guess I would say they are stale beans.

They are a single origin Colombian bean, medium roast I would say based on the colour of my existing beans.

The results I am getting are poor to say the least, I am having to really grind them finely to get a 30 second pour using 17g in 34g out.

Crema is nonexistent. Taste is very weak, and due to me only drinking milk drinks I end up with something no better than a Supermarket bean, this is why I suspect they may be stale.

They have no roasted on date, only a use by.

So my question is.....Is there a simple rule of thumb to gauge when a bean is stale?

.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Can you return them? Or ask the roaster for guidance on grind? Some beans do require an almost impossible seeming grind. The Colombian San Pascual from Rave needed to be pretty much powdered, but was totally incredible.

I've stopped buying from anywhere I'm not certain offers freshly roasted.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Good points Missy, I might contact for advice, I am basing my statements or previous experience with beans of a similar roast colour, I have only had similar results with Supermarket beans which are accepted as being stale.

I wanted to ask on here just in case I was doing something silly.

I don't think it is a grind issue as when I ground even finer I chocked the machine.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

mremanxx said:


> Good points Missy, I might contact for advice, I am basing my statements or previous experience with beans of a similar roast colour, I have only had similar results with Supermarket beans which are accepted as being stale.
> 
> I wanted to ask on here just in case I was doing something silly.
> 
> I don't think it is a grind issue as when I ground even finer I chocked the machine.


When was the best before? (I'm asking as I had a gift of some grumpy mule that were similarly naff- I ended up just using them in the cafetiere when the gifter visited... My go to solution for yuck!!!)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Who was the roaster? I've rarely come across a specialty roaster who doesn't put a roast date on the bag. Definitely email them.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Who was the roaster? I've rarely come across a specialty roaster who doesn't put a roast date on the bag. Definitely email them.


I don't want to say as I am sure they post on here and don't want to offend in case I should be trying something else if my presumptions about how to tell freshness are wrong.

I have used single origin beans a few times before so I think my methods are ok, am just looking for tips before contacting the seller.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind finer still


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

What is the use by date? Often this is 1 year after they were packaged, so it might give you an idea of when the beans were roasted. However, you'd expect a quality roaster to put on the roast date.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Grind finer still


Ground till my machine stopped passing water through the puck, no difference in taste or appearance though.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Step21 said:


> What is the use by date? Often this is 1 year after they were packaged, so it might give you an idea of when the beans were roasted. However, you'd expect a quality roaster to put on the roast date.


Ok, good tip, would mean they could have been roasted on July 2016.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quick email to the roaster to enquire when roasted as the Use by could be anything from 1 month to 18months depending on how packaged and based on what have seen in the past.

Without knowing this it will be almost impossible to tell if they are past their best or a finer grid is all that is required.

John


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I think that any high-level roaster should put the day it was roasted on the package. They know any obsessional coffee fanatic is definitely going to want to know the date they were roasted. I think that this tells you something.

In terms of best before, I think that we can rely on HasBean and they say the beans are best within a month after roasting and okay for up to 3 months. I think if they smell stale they are probably stale...


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, might drop the roaster an email, will also try them in the B2C at work, bought 5 bags of the buggers too


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> One for the roasters on here I presume?
> 
> I bought a batch of beans and am really disappointed in them and am unsure what is wrong with them.
> 
> ...


My advice would be to contact the roaster and explain.

1. Explain how you are preparing the drinks (machine grinder etc...)

2. Explain you are disappointed in them and be specific as to why

3. Ask when they were roasted

Also please bear in mind that I would never recommend a medium roast Colombian for milk based drinks. If you want to use single origins for milk based drinks go for Nicaraguan, Brazilian, Sumatran, Java...to name a few.

By contacting the roaster, you give them valuable feedback and the chance to rectify the situation. If they don't want to listen, or you're not comfortable with their response, then find another roaster, there are plenty about.


----------

